# Trolling setup



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm trying to up my trolling game. I purchased trolling rods and reels with line counters and that alone should help. However, now I'm realizing just how much line I need to put out to get just 15-20 ft with cranks, most of which max out around there anyway. So now I'm wondering, what others would do for deeper trolling up to 35-40 ft in a Kayak. Would you go with lead core, snap weights, or divers, and why?


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

On some of the deep diving cranks (tail dancers, deep husky jerks), I can get 20' depth with 50-75 feet back.
I would probably do a bottom bouncer set up to get much deeper.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Paddle harder!


----------



## LZip (Mar 9, 2016)

Labtech8 said:


> On some of the deep diving cranks (tail dancers, deep husky jerks), I can get 20' depth with 50-75 feet back.
> I would probably do a bottom bouncer set up to get much deeper.


I've only been running 25-30 ft back on my DHJs with no success. Maybe thats my problem!


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

Interesting. I wouldn't think you could get to 20ft below 100 ft of line but I don't have the dive curve for those. At what speed would you have to go? Good point about bottom bouncers. I ran then with harnesses last summer with some success.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

farther out the deeper you get. I fish most DT's. A DT 10 will go 16', DT 14 =18' with 100'+ out at 2mph paddle. I will pgo 150' in the 30 fow.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

There is a theoretical max at which letting more line out does not result in a deeper dive, but those DT's have a seriously steep lip angle.

I'm not questioning anybody's integrity, but are you sure that you are reaching depths of 20' with DHJ's 50-75 ft back. They max out at 19ft with 10 lb line per Rapala's website. I might have to invest in the precision trolling data for this, but I would think that max would come at 150-180ft back. If you are, maybe there is another variable at play.

https://www.rapala.com/content/rapala-product-info/rapala-depth-chart.html


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Precision trolling says to get 19 ft down you'd need 210 ft of line out with 10# mono.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

My suggestion is IF you decide to run jets/tru-trips, to run 2. If you jsut run 1, it'll pull your kayak to that side. You don't realize how hard they pull until you're pulling them. However, the benefit is that if you stop (fish on, etc) they will float up. Whereas with weight, when you stop.. you set yourself up for snags.


----------



## RediRig (Sep 6, 2013)

We manufacture a snap weight system that allows you to simply clip it to your line any where you want without tying or pegging. It's great for kayak fisherman that need to get down to deeper depth's without buying expensive lead core.
Here is a video explaining how they work:


----------



## RediRig (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is a "general" chart we use but your speed will always vary with wind, current and how fast you paddle. We hope this helps.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

figure the math... how many can cast a crankbait by casting? I can pitch a large bait more than 30+ yards very easily which is in fact is 90'. So use online website data charts with caution to the wind as they are only used as guideline. You can troll further but you really risk losing fish with too much line out. When trolling and watch your FF and feeling it hitting the bottom then you know where your bait in relation to depth. Experience will dictate how much line you want out giving to relation to fish at as they are not always deep.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I also find that 30# braided line and a medium action rod will dig deeper than mono by a couple feet but you lose more fish cause there is no shock stress in braided. I went back to 12# mono and not look back. Flouro is too dang expensive.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

RediRig said:


> We manufacture a snap weight system that allows you to simply clip it to your line any where you want without tying or pegging. It's great for kayak fisherman that need to get down to deeper depth's without buying expensive lead core.
> Here is a video explaining how they work:



This is exactly what I'm looking for with kayaking! Thanks @RediRig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I think that I'm going to give this a try as well. I will report back.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I ordered 2 sets last night. I'll report back too. One of my favorite lakes to fish is deep but with leadcore it isn't good to use as the lake isn't that big, so by the time I get the line out its too late. It does go to 60 ft in the middle. These will be perfect I think.


----------



## RediRig (Sep 6, 2013)

If you all have any questions I can help with, let me know.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I can see this set up working really well for floating baits in some areas out in Erie which is hard to get down in the current. Have to give it try and get long stick Rapalas back out.


----------

